# Der perfekte Joystick für Gelegenheitsflieger?



## rrttdd (22. Juli 2011)

*Der perfekte Joystick für Gelegenheitsflieger?*

Hallo

nach langen Jahren juckt es mich mal wieder, mit meinem PC Flugspiele zu spielen, wobei die Richtung eher in Arcarde geht...

Ich habe inzwischen festgestellt, dass ich nur einen Gameport-Joystick von Quickshot besitze, und die Audigy-Karte, an der er zuletzt angeschlossen war, bereits seit einiger Zeit aus dem PC geflogen ist...

Also ich suche einen wirklich guten und qualitativ hochwertigen klassischen Joystick, um gelegentlich mal fliegen zu können. Irgendwelche 200 Euro-Flusi-Fankonsolen aus Edelstahl möchte ich aber ausschließen....

Etwas unschlüssig bin ich mir da auch bezüglich der Joysticks, bei denen sich der Knüppel um die eigene Achse drehen kann, da man oft hört, dass dieser Mechanismus nach einer gewissen Zeit unbrauchbar wird.
Was ist eure Meinung dazu?

Was ich sonst noch anzumerken hätte: Vor Jahren hatte ich schon mal geguckt. Im Laden vom Gefühl gefiel mir damals der* Logitech Force 3D Pro*. Allerdings hat er bei Amazon durchmischte Kritiken bekommen. Der Nachfolger scheint der *Attack 3* zu sein, bei dem die Qualität offenbar wieder gestiegen ist.

Saitek war ja auch immer sehr gut verarbeitet. Im Laden hat mir nicht gefallen, dass er total leicht in alle Richtungen zu bewegen ging, und weite Ausschläge möglich waren. Das war beim Logitech Force 3D Pro irgendwie besser...

Also Ideal wäre, wenn es was gäbe, wo man sowohl a) die Schwergängigkeit einstellen könnte als auch b) die Weite des Ausschlages bzw. den Aktionsradius. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt mit drehbarer Z-Achse... Dafür sollte die Basis schwer sein, mit guten Saugnäpfen, so dass er gut auf einem Schreibtisch hält.  Das ganze für unter 100 Euro. Und per USB verkabelt, drahtlos mag bei Gamepads sinnvoll sein, aber nicht beim Joystick, der sich möglichst nicht bewegen sollte...


----------



## pcfreak26 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der perfekte Joystick für Gelegenheitsflieger?*

Ich hab den Vorgänger von diesem Thrustmaster - T.Flight Hotas X - The joystick with detachable throttle control and direct configuration for immediate takeoff!! Entirely Programmable PC and PS3 und bin damit zufrieden. Ich hatte mich für diesen entschieden weil Ich den Twist auf dem Steuerstick auch nicht mag und dieser die Ruderkontrolle auf eine Wippe am Schubhebel hat oder wahlweise den Twist am Stick (per Schalter wählbar). Zudem gefiel mir das sich die Schubeinheit vom Stick lösen lässt.

Bei Logitech hatte Ich immer wieder nach kurzer Zeit Probleme mit den Achsen und das bei 3 Joysticks von denen, Ich lass deshalb die Finger davon weg, wenn es um Joysticks geht. Die Lenkräder und Gamepads von denen sind in der Regel sehr gut, weshalb Ich das so nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, warum die Joysticks bei denen schwächeln.


----------



## rrttdd (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der perfekte Joystick für Gelegenheitsflieger?*

Hi pcfreak26!

Thrustmaster ist auch eine gute Idee, die Firma ist ja auch schon lange im Geschäft. 

Beim Hotas X finde ich den Gashebel etwas zu fett.

Aber kann es vielleicht sein, dass der Flight Stick X den gleichen Steuerknüppel verwendet und sich nur beim Unterbau unterscheidet?

Wenn man sich das hier mal anguckt: Thrustmaster

Wie würdest du im Vergleich dazu den T.16000M einschätzen? 

Und ganz generell, Force Feedback scheint es bei modernen Joysticks offenbar nicht mehr zu geben?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der perfekte Joystick für Gelegenheitsflieger?*

Also ich hab den T-Flight Stick Hotas X, hab den nun gut 2 1/2 jahre, das Teil funktioniert wie am ersten Tag, der Gashebel erscheint zwar aufm ersten blick etwas Fett aber für ne Erwachsene Hand ist der gradezu ideal, ich find das teil liegt perfekt in der Hand, fliegen macht damit sehr viel spass, egal ob jetz Arcade oder Hardcore Sim, er is schön präzise, hat nen gutes gewicht, hat alles was man brauch, Ruderkontrolle kann man am Stick arretieren, der Stick ist einstellbar. Das einzige manko für dich, er hat keine Saugnäpfe, was mir aber noch nie nen problem gemacht hat. 

Klar er hat kein Force Feedback, aber das kann man für 50€ nun wirklich nicht erwarten, dafür ist das teil für 50€ aber demnoch Top


----------



## rrttdd (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der perfekte Joystick für Gelegenheitsflieger?*

So, habe den Flight Stick X mal im Laden anfassen können und er wirkt ziemlich überzeugend, auch gegen den Logitech Attack 3.

Ich glaube auch weiterhin, dass der Flight Stick X den gleichen Knüppel verwendet wie der Flight Stick Hotas X, aber weniger Stellfläche einnimmt, was mir entgegen kommt... 

Das Gerät im Laden hatte auch auf der Unterseite eine Stellschraube zum Einstellen des "Knüppelwiderstandes", allerdings hab ich es nicht geschafft, daran zu drehen... Ebenfalls habe ich keine Arretierungsmöglichkeit für die Z-Achse gefunden... Gibts die nur beim Hotas?

Ein Vergleich zum T.16000M würde mich ja immer noch interessieren. Aber der Flight Stick X ist schonmal ein heißer Kandidat.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der perfekte Joystick für Gelegenheitsflieger?*

Der aktuelle Logitech *Extreme* 3D Pro(New Packaging) hat keine schlechten Bewertungen bekommen: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro PC Joystick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
Gebaut wie der Force nur halt ohne ForceFeedback(nicht zu verwechseln mit der Rumplefunktion von z.B.: Gamepads! Evtl. kann der durch ForceFeedbackmotoren erzeugte Gegendruck auch eingestellt werden). Forcefeedback ist so eine Sache...die u.a. nicht unbedingt die Präzision erhöht.

Ich hole mir vielleicht mal die kabellose Extreme Variante. Nur evtl. etwas ungünstig, dass da im Gegensatz zur kabelgebundenen Version ein Bein fehlt sowie zwei Tasten.  Und guter Halt ist wichtig, wie bereits im Thread zu lesen ist.

Schubregler ist sicher Geschmackssache, aber ich würde schon meinen, der von Logitech geht eher in Richtung Arcade. Kleine schnelle Bewegungen über Vollgas bis Umkehrschub mit geringstem Aufwand. Und die linke Hand liegt quasi auch noch auf dem Joystickschwerpunkt, dass kommt der Stabilität zu Gute. Durch einen kleinen Schubregler ist der Joystick platzsparend schnell zur Hand - z.B.: in der Battlefield-Serie oder Arma.
Atmosphärischer und realistischer ist sicher ein separater dicker Schubknüppel - keine Frage. Aber über eine analogen Schubregler verfügen im Grunde beide Varianten und deshalb stellt sich letztendlich für mich die Frage, ob mehr Arcade oder mehr Simulation gespielt wird 

Edit: Der Logitech Attack 3 ist kein Nachfolger sondern ein günstiges Modell ohne 3D-Achse(Seitenruder), also eigentlich relativ unbrauchbar bzw. eine Qual. Entweder 3D-Achse oder Pedale sollte schon vorhanden sein. Viel mehr Gefühl(da analog), Komfort und mehr Finger frei für andere Funktionen.


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der perfekte Joystick für Gelegenheitsflieger?*

Ich empfehle auch den Logitech Extreme 3D Pro. Ich habe auch mal das Vorgängermodell getestet und für "ab und zu" eine Runde Fliegen ist das Teil super! :aumen:


----------



## Eftilon (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der perfekte Joystick für Gelegenheitsflieger?*

Ich habe seit 8 Jahren ein Saitek Cyborg Joystick, hat damals ca 30 Euro gekostet und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Mittlerweilen gibt es auch als Force Feedback version aber ich brauch sowas nicht. Gespielt werden damit X3 Terran Conflict, Darkstar One und Hawx.

Grüsse aus München

Eftilon


----------

